# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Sandwich - Η Σωτηρία

## lupus dei

Ολοι το λατρευουμε, ολοι το αγαπαμε. Νομιζω ειναι αυτο που με εχει σωσει οσο καιρο κανω διατροφη απο αδηφαγικα επεισοδια σαβουρας. Μπορει να γινει απο σουπερ θρεπτικο-υγιεινό μεχρι σουπερ σαβουροτζανκιλα :02. Rocking: !
Ανοίγω το θεμα για να γραψουμε ολοι τις παραλαγες μας και τις ιδεες μας!

Ξεκιναω εγω με το χθεσινο μου (δεν εβγαλα φωτο δυστυχως):

Αραβικη ολικης
50γρ cottage
1 φιλετο γλωσσα ψημενο στο φουρνο
1 καροτο σε λωριδες
5γρ κετσαπ με στεβια
5γρ μουσταρδα
κουρκουμα και παπρικα

ΜΑΓΚΙΚ!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beegee

τυρι , ψαρι , μουσταρδα , κετσαπ ...  ανησυχουμε για την υγεια σου  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lupus dei

μην. στα φις μπεργερς που κανουν σε διαφορα τζανκομαγαζα βαζουν και κετσαπ και μουσταρδες και διαφορες σως που περιεχουν μεσα και ολοι μια χαρα ειναι. και θες να μου πεις μαζι με το μπακαλιαρο και την σκορδαλια δεν εχεις φαει ποτε ψωμι και φετα συνοδευτικα? εγω βαζω και στην τονοσαλατα κοτατζ και δεν εχω παθει τπτ

----------


## beegee

στα φις μπεργκερ βαζουν σως που ταιριαζουν με ψαρι ... btw σκορδαλια με φετα οχι δεν εχω φαει ποτε ... με ψωμι ναι..σπαταλο μαλιστα .. αλλα με φετα ουτε καν .. αλλα περι ορεξεως...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

περι ορεξεως σπαλομπριζολα αλλα καποιοι συνδυασμοι απλα δεν κολανε καταρχην ποιος ανωμαλος βαζει ψαρι σε μπεργκερ :01. Razz: οσο για κατι τυπους που βαζουν και μουσταρδα και κετσαπ και σως και τζατζικι απλα γελαω με την γκραβαρια τους δεν ειναι οτι θα παθεις κατι αλλα και με κουραμπιε με κετσαπ τιποτα δεν θα παθεις κατσε φαε λοιπον :01. Razz:

----------


## lupus dei

σας ευχαριστώ λοιπον για τα καλα σας λογια. μπορουμε να επανελθουμε στο θεμα του τοπικ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Και το σαντουιτσακι του εφτιαξε..και σε ταξη σας εβαλε..ειχε προγραμμα ο λουπους

----------


## lupus dei

lol! εσυ κομπρε τι σαντουιτσακια τρως? σιχαμενα η εξεζητημενα? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

Αραβικη ολικης
Μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο
Βραστη γαλοπουλα
Γιαουρτι
τυρι φινα
λαχανο-καροτο
κετσαπ-μουσταρδα

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν τρωω σε συχνη βαση,οποτε δεν μπαινω κ στη διαδικασια να τα φτιαχνω μονος μου οπως εσυ...οποτε τρωω τα κλασσικα ετοιμα ξερω γω.
Παντως ο συνδυασμος κετσαπ-μουσταρδας γαμαει και ειναι πολυ κλασσικος.

----------


## Nive

Ψωμι ολικης-μαγιονεζα light-γαλοπουλα-τυρι-αγγουρι-καπνιστη μπριζολα (για να σπασει). 
Συχνο snack ...
Παραλλαγη  βαζω κοτατζ και αυγο χωρις μαγιονεζα/αγγουρι.

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

Εγώ συνηθως βάζω ότι έχει μεινει απο την προηγούμενη μέρα από κρεατικό, με καμια σως, τυρί ψωμι προζύμης. πχ αν ειχα κοτοπουλο κ εχει μεινει βάζω φιλετάκια κοτόπουλο, λιγη μαγιονέζα, μαρούλι, τυρί... ειμαι βαρετός το ξέρω  :01. Razz:

----------


## lupus dei

> Παντως ο συνδυασμος κετσαπ-μουσταρδας γαμαει και ειναι πολυ κλασσικος.


μαλλον αυτος που εφτιαξε το ενα ειχε κολλητο τον αλλο, δεν εξηγείτε αλλιως τοσο καλη χημεια!




> Ψωμι ολικης-μαγιονεζα light-γαλοπουλα-τυρι-αγγουρι-καπνιστη μπριζολα


θελω ρε γαμωτο να βρω μια μαγιονεζα που ναναι light light ασουμε, να μπορω να την χωνω και αυτην χωρις τυψεις αλλα δεν ξερω ποια.. η κετσαπομουσταρδες που βαζω τωρα ζητημα να χουν 10 θερμιδες στο συνολο, και ειναι σουπερ γιατι ουτε τυψεις εχω και αλλαζουν τελειως την γευση!

καπνιστη μπριζολα?!? ετοιμο αλλαντικο η εχεις καπνιστιρι ( :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ) σπιτι? χορινο να υποθεσω.  εγω εχω μπουχτισει στην γ$#ωγαλοπουλα.




> Εγώ συνηθως βάζω ότι έχει μεινει απο την προηγούμενη μέρα από κρεατικό, με καμια σως, τυρί ψωμι προζύμης. πχ αν ειχα κοτοπουλο κ εχει μεινει βάζω φιλετάκια κοτόπουλο, λιγη μαγιονέζα, μαρούλι, τυρί... ειμαι βαρετός το ξέρω


καθολου φιλε! εγω πολλες φορες αντι να μαγειρευω πατατορυζομακαρονα καθε πρωι (εχω βαρεθει την ζωη μου) φτιαχνω δυο τετοια και τα παιρνω μαζι στην δουλεια αντι να γεμιζω την τσαντα ταπερ, και γλυτώνω και μπολικη λατζα!

----------


## procop

οπως το ειπες σωτηρια
εγω τρωω συνηθως το απογευμα 2 ωρες πριν απο προπονηση
βασικα συστατικα
μπιφτεκι, απακι, τυρι,γαλοπουλα, μπριζολα σε φετες, κοτατζ, γιαουρτι,μουσταρδα

1. τυρι, μπιφτεκι, μανιταρια, 1 κουταλια σουπας γιαουρτι
2. τυρι, 100 γρ απακι, μουσταρδα η κετσαπ 2 κουταλιες γλυκου
3. τυρι, 3 φετες γαλοπουλα, 1 αυγο, μουσταρδα
4. τονος, πιπεριες, ελια, μαρουλι

επισης, μπορεις να χτυπησεις σε μια κουπα, 1 κουταλια σουπας φιλαδελφια τυρι, μαζι με 3 κουταλιες κετσαπ και γινεται τελεια αλοιφη για να συνοδευεις τις αραβικες(οχι ολη η παραπανω ποσοτητα σε μια αραβικη)

----------


## Nive

Helmans παιρνω κλασικα...βεβαια αυτα τα light ειναι περιεργα 
Καπνιστη μπριζολα απο το σουπερ...φοβερο!

----------


## lupus dei

> οπως το ειπες σωτηρια
> εγω τρωω συνηθως το απογευμα 2 ωρες πριν απο προπονηση
> βασικα συστατικα
> μπιφτεκι, απακι, τυρι,γαλοπουλα, μπριζολα σε φετες, κοτατζ, γιαουρτι,μουσταρδα
> 
> 1. τυρι, μπιφτεκι, μανιταρια, 1 κουταλια σουπας γιαουρτι
> 2. τυρι, 100 γρ απακι, μουσταρδα η κετσαπ 2 κουταλιες γλυκου
> 3. τυρι, 3 φετες γαλοπουλα, 1 αυγο, μουσταρδα
> 4. τονος, πιπεριες, ελια, μαρουλι
> ...


απακι λατρευω! τωρα που μιλαμε εχω ενα κουτι συγκλινο στο ψυγειο! μπριζολα σε φετες και συ απο σουπερ στα αλλαντικα να υποθεσω? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

> Helmans παιρνω κλασικα...βεβαια αυτα τα light ειναι περιεργα 
> Καπνιστη μπριζολα απο το σουπερ...φοβερο!


ναι ειναι τα μπ#$&%#λα! ποσο λιπος να χει η μ@@@κια μηπως και την δοκιμασω αυτο το μηνα..? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Feth

Αν δεν προλαβω να μαγειρεψω, συνηθως το παρακάτω.

Μπιφτεκι
2 αυγα
κασερι
φετα
λιγη ντοματα

----------


## lupus dei

> κασερι


κανονικο η κιτρινο τυρι?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## procop

> απακι λατρευω! τωρα που μιλαμε εχω ενα κουτι συγκλινο στο ψυγειο! μπριζολα σε φετες και συ απο σουπερ στα αλλαντικα να υποθεσω? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


super market!!!

----------


## lupus dei

> super market!!!


nice

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nive

> ναι ειναι τα μπ#$&%#λα! ποσο λιπος να χει η μ@@@κια μηπως και την δοκιμασω αυτο το μηνα..? 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να το ψαξω αδερφε. Ποτε-ποτε μπαινει δεν βαριεσαι ..χειμωνα εχουμε χοχοχο

----------


## lupus dei

> Δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να το ψαξω αδερφε. Ποτε-ποτε μπαινει δεν βαριεσαι ..χειμωνα εχουμε χοχοχο


εχεις ενα δικιο.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

αραβικη ολικης
ταχινι με φυστικι αιγινης
μπανανα



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

σημερα:
αραβικη ολικης
κοτοπουλο φιλετο
ψητη πατατα
γιαουρτι
ντοματα



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## lupus dei

3 φετες πολυσπορο
2 φετες φινα
2 φετες βραστη γαλοπουλα
140γρ ψαρονεφρι
20γρ γιαουρτι
40γρ ψητη πατατα
10γρ κετσαπ με στεβια
5γρ μουσταρδα

----------

